# ds90 wont idle



## byrd

hey canned ham guys im a brute guy with a can am situation lol. my sons 07 ds90 will not ideal for the life of me. to start it all off it would not crank so i removed the carb and cleaned it real good and found alot of deposits in it then put it back on and got it to crank but it would only run if i held the throttle around 1/8 or more. so i was guessing it was still a lil dirty in the pilot so i removed it again and cleaned. installed it again and still the same situation. i removed the plug and found it to b running super rich and i figured it would b cuz of the way it was sputtering at idle. any ideal what i should try next guys


----------

